# O&w Mirage Mk3 For Sale



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Over on the TZ-UK site. Looks very good, too. Seller is asking 500 pounds. Way out of my price league, but may be of interest to someone here - dunno if the price is right as I've never seen one advertised.

Rob from


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

they normally go for Â£350-Â£400


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

K300 said:


> they normally go for Â£350-Â£400


Well at Â£500 they are great value and anyone should bite the hand off someone selling offering them at Â£350 if they can find one ! O&Ws are becoming less and less available generally now and where else can you buy a full Valjoux 7750 of this quality for that price... Just look at what Sinn are now charging for a watch that looks identical !

Unfortunately things will inevitably change soon, one way or another, with O&W. The phrase 'Gather ye rosebuds while ye may' comes to mind....


----------

